# Letting the spirits find hidden nails



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Although I use a metal detector to find hidden nails and metal in reclaimed lumber, the detector doesn’t do a very good job of pinpointing the culprit. Recently I tried old-school Ouija technology to help locate the nails. Here’s how it works.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I always enjoy your posts. Always some good entertainment and wisdom in them.

Thanks,
Charley


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Charlie


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good info, Oliver. And a fun video, as well!

I had to use a rare earth magnet yesterday when I was cleaning my work area with the shop vac and sucked up the tiny hinge screws for a small box I'm building. The screws were actually stuck in the ribs of the hose but I got them out. I didn't have any fun music, though. :wink:

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a great idea Oliver, I have heaps of rare earth magnets but never thought of using one like that.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Good one, Oliver. Nice to know. I have a Bosch PDO Multi detector, very accurate and sensitive and can detect the exact position of the smallest panel pin on the backside of a 2 inch plank. BUT it gobbles batteries!! Magnet is easier, I think.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's incredible, Oliver. I'm gonna get me a Ouija Board. The only nails I can find right now are my finger nails.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

difalkner said:


> I didn't have any fun music, though. :wink:
> 
> David


I find that hard to believe... we've seen the guitars...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoo ray, Oliver's back!


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I will use that. Thanks for the entertaining tip.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Oliver, it is too simple tho for us mortals. HEHE

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oliver sure is a trip...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

@ swarfmaker.Hi Ronald,have you tried removing the magnets & storing them when not using your detector. I have found this works with my calipers,otherwise I need a new battery every time . Just a thought, James.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> @ swarfmaker.Hi Ronald,have you tried removing the magnets & storing them when not using your detector. I have found this works with my calipers,otherwise I need a new battery every time . Just a thought, James.


Amusing. I have dumped all my flat battery stuff. If it doesn't have AA or AAA batteries, it's not going into my shopping cart. How is it they run a computer clock for a decade and only last 20 minutes in a tool? Lord save the mechanical gauges!


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> @ swarfmaker.Hi Ronald,have you tried removing the magnets & storing them when not using your detector. I have found this works with my calipers,otherwise I need a new battery every time . Just a thought, James.


Yes, James, I always remove the battery, ...... WHEN I REMEMBER........>


----------



## pbesong (Oct 29, 2018)

that's an attractive solution. ;-)


----------

